# Help! My wife wants a betta vase!



## gbeauvin (Apr 22, 2009)

The good : At a recent LFS visit, my wife showed an interest in a particularly pretty betta specimen. She has decided she'd like a betta in her office. Yay! My wife wants a fish! (Tanganyikan cichlids are my thing, but I'm happy to have her interested in anything aquaria related)

The bad : She bought into the baloney that the store guy was saying about how since they're from rice paddies they'll do fine in a betta vase, and anything bigger than a 5gallon tank will just stress them out. So now she wants a betta in a betta vase with a plant on top.... Since he's the "expert", she's not going to believe me when I tell her different... Noooooooooo!!!!!!

I offered to set her up a 10 gallon planted tank on her desk, but nooooo... she doesn't want anything "rectangular", and she particularly wants a vase. She at least believed me when I told her the *absolute* minimum volume for a betta would be 1 gallon, though she also said "That vase was a gallon" (it was likely a half-gallon). Talking her into a large vase will be pretty easy, but it's still a betta vase .

I'm hoping I can sell her on a mini-bow 5 or one of the smaller eclipse units, but it's still pretty much aquarium shaped. Any other ideas? I figure if she insists on a vase I can get her one of those little goldfish bowl UGF's and a mini-heater, but she's gonna complain about the noise from the airpump.

I also thought about "leading by example"... letting her do her thing *cringe* and setting up an attractively planted 10 gallon tank, and if she goes "ooh, that's pretty" I'll say "Would you like it in your office for your bettafish?". I also have a little 2.5 around, but it's still rectangular.

-GB

P.S. Yes, I can just say "Honey, the guy is plain wrong. Go read the betta forums and see for yourself. He needs a real aquarium." but then I'd be in the doghouse. If I can find a way for it to be HER idea then life is much better .

P.P.S. Yes, if she insists on a half-gallon vase with no filtration or heating, I will live in the dog-house rather than keep silent.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Oh dear. Well here are a few not quite rectangle shaped tanks, all rather expensive IMO, but much better than a vase. Though I can honestly say that I get so many more complements on my fish in their heated/filtered/planted boring rectangle tank than others do with their tiny, miserable betta torture chambers. People sometimes don't believe me when I say they are bettas because they look 'too alive and happy'.

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752385

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753110

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2754536

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11051817


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

http://www.petco.com/product/113185...um.aspx?CoreCat=firstinresult_fluvalfishtanks

Maybe show her this? It's rather pretty and cute. It's also five gallons.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I was going to suggest a Fluval tank, they are nice and you can customize them. Chi, Ebi, Edge are beautiful tanks. There's also the Spec which is a 2g tank. Those would look nice!


----------



## tf1265 (Jul 26, 2011)

While I certainly agree that a betta vase is a bad idea, there are ways for both of you to be happy. What you need to make absolutely sure of is that she does NOT get a vase with a plant on top. Bettas breathe SURFACE air. If the plant covers the entire surface, she will be suffocating her fish. You can argue about tank size all you want, but those ridiculous bamboo betta vases kill fish, period. 

Bettas don't need an air pump (because they breathe surface air in addition to dissolved oxygen), so don't try to talk her into one of those. A heater is good, bettas like warm temperatures (78-80). A filter is always good, but not necessary. With a 1 gallon vase or bowl with a single betta and no filter, she will need to change half the water every other day, with a 100% change weekly. 

PLEASE don't let her get a betta vase with a plant on top. But a betta would be fine in a 1 gallon heated bowl or vase. But, they still require frequent care and maintenance. It IS cruel to put them in a cold 1 gallon bowl and let them slowly die of ammonia poisoning because she doesn't want the hassle of changing the water.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

this one one is round and has 4 different colored LED lights with different lighting modes
this one doesn't have a light, but you can buy them separate, and it's a bit of a different shape


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

There is a world of awesome and oddly shaped tanks out there. Her fish WILL die if kept in that vase. Here is the reason:

You can't filter it, so you'd have to do a water change every day which would stress the fish out and would be a ton of work. 

You can't properly heat it, it will ither be too cold or too hot

He won't be able to breathe. They breathe air as well as absorb air.

He would be very cramped and probably bored to death. 



Just take her to Petco or PetSmart and tell her to look around.


----------



## tsukiowns (Sep 22, 2011)

yeah at walmart they have a 3 gallon 360 tank with the 6 different led lights and i was ersonaly attarcted to it before i bought my ten gallon tank for my tsuki, it is relatively cheap at 32 and looks nice with a white top...


----------



## bettaluvies (Aug 21, 2011)

do the examplw thing, dont let her get a vase, make up some excuse, then lead by example. What type stuff does she like? if its her thing, plant it beautifully, if its her thing. make it an adorable artificial (like as in dominoes and a mug type thing) tank. the point is make it desirable. maybe ten gallons is overkill, or at least your wife will think so, i think you will make your life eaisier if you use a 3 or 4 gallon tank as "the example". whATS SHE WILLING TO DO IN TERMS OF MAINTENENCE?

edit: that last bit wasnt meant to be capitals


----------



## bettaluvies (Aug 21, 2011)

maybe shell like this? http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2754536&keepsr=0&clickid=body_rv_txt - the baby version, 4g

slightly similar feel to a vase, dont know how to heat it though.


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

I do not recommend the second tank Tisia recommended. It's a pain to do water changes on and is very unstable. I have a betta in it right now and I hate that tank.

all the other tanks seem to be really nice and I have never experienced them, but they looks to be easier.

I know your wife doesn't want rectangular, but I've found this tank to be convenient size and somewhat cute: http://www.walmart.com/ip/Tetra-Aquarium-Cube-Tank-1.5-Gallons-Fish-Aquatic-Pets/10291810


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

yeah, figure out what kind of deco she'd like (if you don't already know) and point out how much more of it she'd be able to put into a bigger tank. you'd probably only be able to put like 1 little plant into a vase which is rather boring I think


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=10312983&findingMethod=rr 

this one she would probably like if she is sold on they need smalll tanks.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

if she don't want rectangular, i suggest this tank:
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=14660257&findingMethod=rr

i have the 3 gallon version, and while i don't like it too much, your wife might. the colored led lights might seal the deal(i had an HMPK in it when i first got it, and he LOVED the red and gold lights. :3)


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Ah marriage.  I think your idea of showing her a lit and planted tank is a good one. Once someone sees how pretty they are under lighting, they'll want that. Or at least I do. A vase just isn't the same. Go for the wow factor, she'll want it. If you can get her to view a video, here's one of my planted 5 gallons with my betta, Logan. It's very relaxing.  Good luck!
http://www.youtube.com/user/vaygirl?feature=mhum#p/u/7/gvt3ydPj0XA
This is Walmart's 5 gallon Hawkeye.


----------



## gwenny (Sep 20, 2011)

I'd recommend the PETCO Hex 2 gallon tank! It comes with a filter (it can be baffled if it's too strong for the betta) and it has enough room in the top for a heater wire to come out. It has bright LEDs for day and night modes too! Also...it's a unique shape for her desk =]

http://www.petco.com/product/113933/Petco-Hex-Freshwater-Aquarium.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch

Sorry if I sound too enthusiastic xD I love this tank and I have a feeling many others in this forum do too


----------



## Bresn (Sep 1, 2011)

Just go tell her the fish will die,the fish like big tank or just show her THE WEBSITE!!


----------



## LadyPantherpaw (Oct 7, 2011)

Tisia said:


> yeah, figure out what kind of deco she'd like (if you don't already know) and point out how much more of it she'd be able to put into a bigger tank. you'd probably only be able to put like 1 little plant into a vase which is rather boring I think


I agree with this! If there's anything I've learned about bettas it's that they're addictive. I'm sure she'll realize before long that she will want to put more in the tank (be it plants or decor or fish) but it'll be impossible with such a tiny tank. (I've got my guy in a 2g right now and I already can't wait to upgrade).


----------



## hotrodjimmy (Oct 3, 2011)

It was mentioned in another thread, but they have 2 gallon giant, thick, cookie jars with a lid at Wal-Mart. I got one for like 10 bucks to hold one of our bettas over now. 

It's cheap, easy, round, durable, and when she comes to her senses and wants to upgrade to a bigger tank, you have a cookie jar/flour holder. So it's win-win.

edit: Obviously we all know not to put the lid on lol.


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

um, i don't know if this will upset anyone, i just want to say, i see no issues with keeping a betta in a LARGE vase, as long as it's clean, you feed it, and it has someplace for him to hise and is planted and stuff. i just see no issues.


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

The problem with vases is that they're usually not cleaned often enough and people want to put the plant on top to make it more decorative. the root system of the plant then takes up the top space more than bettas prefer so it gets really cramped really quick. Another issue is heating a vase.

I agree that so long as the vase is large (with a large opening for air surface) and is well kept and heated correctly, it can be a good tank.


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

maybe u could suggest a bigger tank (the umbra fish hotel 1.5g is a nice looking one .. then u can suggest she can put a small vase in the tank as deco to be the betta cave .. best of both worlds ^_^


----------



## helms97 (Sep 21, 2011)

biorb is the way to go


----------



## helms97 (Sep 21, 2011)

the pet store people never know anything about bettas


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Tisia said:


> this one one is round and has 4 different colored LED lights with different lighting modes
> this one doesn't have a light, but you can buy them separate, and it's a bit of a different shape


...I have that first one lol. It's nice. Good for looks, and is nice for bettas


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

If I had a camera in the LPS the other day I would have video taped the sad sad existance of a betta in a vase struggling to the top around the damn bamboo just to breathe. 
If that doesn't convince her that she is wrong then I suggest she not obtain a live fish. Fish are live creatures with their own needs and specifications. I think it is a little ignorant and unfair that she would be so insistant on getting a vase. If she wants a vase then let her get it, but don't let her put a live animal in there!! 

The problem with bettas and vases is that they require a wide surface area in order to breathe. The taller and narrower the tank the harder it is for them to breathe. The longer the better. It's just an absolute requirement for the fish.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3qohoWdtZeQ This fish is pathetic. Suer it got its color back but he is so listless. I know with time he will earn to live well... I didn't listen to the commentary but I'm sure you should show it to your wife. Also the before and after pics.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well, I find, that a bowl is better than a vase. Vases are for plants and plants only. They are taller than wide and that sucks for bettas! A bowl, like the 2 gallon one I have, is actually for fish (well.. it was labeled as a goldfish bowl... but it's for bettas...) more than a vase is. 

I've seen someone have a lily plant in a large bowl for a betta. But there was room for him to get to the surface, plus they kept the plant trimmed back and the water cleaned. There's ways to do it, and ways you "can" but really shouldn't (to me anyways)


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

OMG at Walmart you can buy these ssuper awesome things they ate like a side ways bottle and if you feel its too small then you can add and connect another one to it
!!!!http://www.walmart.com/ip/Aqua-Culture-Betta-Tube-Aquarium-1ct/16940369 i wanted one but my mom said NO! lol...


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

MistersMom said:


> OMG at Walmart you can buy these ssuper awesome things they ate like a side ways bottle and if you feel its too small then you can add and connect another one to it
> !!!!http://www.walmart.com/ip/Aqua-Culture-Betta-Tube-Aquarium-1ct/16940369 i wanted one but my mom said NO! lol...


i have one of those. won it on an auction site. it's a bit less than a gallon(maybe .9 or .8 gallons). we put my mom's CT in it when we moved, so we could empty out his 10 gallon, and the oddball likes it more than his 10 gallon. >.>; maybe he's just one of those bettas that likes smaller tanks...


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

lol.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i'd love to get another one, connect it with the first one, and give him roughly 2 gallons to swim in, but our walmart doesn't sell them. :< it'd be pretty neat, setting one up with one color decor, the other with another color. they're pretty big, too. i can fit a small silk plant in it, and he'd still have room to swim about. but, it's still a bit less than a gallon. can't fit a heater in it. x:


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

oh? i wouldnt think so since there isnt a hole for it, maybe that is something you should totally invent right? lol, u should totally make that right? lol...


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

To all the people recommending the 4G biOrb. You CANNOT be serious.

First of all, the air pump is far too strong for the betta, and the way the tank is designed, it must work at full strength to be able to filter properly through fluid dynamics to keep the bacteria alive and filtering. 

Secondly, the ceramic media is sharp enough to scratch YOUR hands and if your betta decides to bottom sit for some reason, it will probably hack up their tails very easily. 

Thirdly, I personally would not pay around $70 JUST FOR THE TANK (when you can easily pay LESS for a larger tank like 5 or even 10 gallons). It comes with NO decorations and NO heater so you'll have to pay additional money for it, especially the custom heater they offer that attaches to completely round surfaces.

Finally, you can tell her that if she gets a vase (or the biOrb), you won't be able to see your betta half the time if they're anywhere near the curved parts, because of the optics.


I think the main thing you should be telling her, is that: *Smaller tank/vase = more work*. I don't really like to play devil's advocate, but if she had a freezing cold 5 gallon vase or something, that would be better than having a oddly heated 0.5 gallon vase. 

If she really wants a vase, then get her a fairly large vase that can be heated (even if it's a 2 gallon vase).


----------



## Miyazawa (Sep 14, 2011)

CrowntailTwitchy57 said:


> um, i don't know if this will upset anyone, i just want to say, i see no issues with keeping a betta in a LARGE vase, as long as it's clean, you feed it, and it has someplace for him to hise and is planted and stuff. i just see no issues.


well it really depends on the shape of the vase because you need to put a heater in there


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

If she must have a vase take her to a craft store like Michaels or Hobby Lobby. They have tons of vases & glass bowls to chose from. Just make sure it's large enough to be heated.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I can give you some personal experience of why bettas-in-vases aren't great, if you like. When I first got my Apollo (second hand), he was being kept in a 1.25 litre jar (that's a little over a quart for you US people ). It was unheated and unfiltered, and the owner hadn't been doing the necessary *really* frequent water changes to keep him healthy. He had fin rot and was just lying there. Now he is in a heated, filtered 5 gallon with mental stimulation and lots of plants and space. He is healthy, happy, active (relatively, he's still a lazy fat veiltail) and his fins have grown back.  The difference is just astounding.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

bahamut285 said:


> To all the people recommending the 4G biOrb. You CANNOT be serious.
> 
> First of all, the air pump is far too strong for the betta, and the way the tank is designed, it must work at full strength to be able to filter properly through fluid dynamics to keep the bacteria alive and filtering.
> 
> ...


I agree with the heating of a larger vase if anything. I mean... I have a large vase. And I use it when needed (not in use right now)... But I also have this weir "bowl" one betta I got came in... And it equals a cup of water. NOT kidding 

And it is more work with smaller tanks or bowls... And I never owned a biorb, and now I know your view on it.. I also saw the CHI tank or whatever and I'd rather pay THAT price for a 10-20 gallon tank!! xD IME...


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

MistersMom said:


> OMG at Walmart you can buy these ssuper awesome things they ate like a side ways bottle and if you feel its too small then you can add and connect another one to it
> !!!!http://www.walmart.com/ip/Aqua-Culture-Betta-Tube-Aquarium-1ct/16940369 i wanted one but my mom said NO! lol...



OMG!! I want to get like four of those things and connect them on my desk for one of my bettas. XD Each one with a different color. My room stays warm enough for me to not have a heater too... Just gotta figure out a lighting scheme... XD 


OH!! And you can even stack them on top of eachother, and have like... A betta WALL! :3 

And now that i work for walmart i get a 10% discount... hee hee 83


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

At such a small space though, don't those things need to be cleaned like... Every day?


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

With several of them connected it would be like having a three or four gallon tank roughly, so a 50% and a 100% a week would probably be just fine, with spot cleaning for poops. ^^;


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

oh! o.o For 1 fish!! oops!!  I thought you meant one to a tank (*blush*)


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Laki said:


> oh! o.o For 1 fish!! oops!!  I thought you meant one to a tank (*blush*)



Hee hee! Lol, its alright. XD I can see where you would have gotten confused. X3 I plan to get four of them per set. Maybe get a couple sets for my VTs that are in bowls, we shall see how it works. 83


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Our walmart does not sell those D: actually they sell "betta bowls" and "goldfish bowls" (both under 2 gallons) and then you have to pay 40 dollars minimum for 3 gallons and up!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Eep! That sucks!! Maybe you could order them off the internet? o.o


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Gizmothefreaky said:


> OMG!! I want to get like four of those things and connect them on my desk for one of my bettas. XD Each one with a different color. My room stays warm enough for me to not have a heater too... Just gotta figure out a lighting scheme... XD
> 
> 
> OH!! And you can even stack them on top of eachother, and have like... A betta WALL! :3
> ...


 
lol. you make me giggle.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Gizmothefreaky said:


> With several of them connected it would be like having a three or four gallon tank roughly, so a 50% and a 100% a week would probably be just fine, with spot cleaning for poops. ^^;


 
once again .you.make.me.giggle.


----------



## Tamberav (Mar 26, 2011)

If she is totally bent on a vase, you could maybe go out of your way and find a large enough one and instead of putting a plant on top.. put one in it.












Here is the thread: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/122209-2-gallon-vase-hobby-lobby-atop.html


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

For a betta, longer is still better than tall.


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

That tall vase looks so dangerous, not even kidding. Also looks like a pain to clean...


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

That fish that's in that vase looks like a Platy to me  

And yeah, I have this nice wide and shallow bowl (approximately 1.5 gallons) that I've used! Now it's not in use because I don't have a place to put it LOL


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

It is a platy in the pic but bettas are much larger than platys.. Well, not that much bigger but still. I'm still horrified by the vase at the LPS which the betta was struggling to breathe in.. Stick a straw in your mouth and breathe through that under a blanket for weeks.


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

What happened to the OP?


----------



## Okami (Oct 10, 2011)

if she absalutely wants some vegitation in the vase she can use Bananna plants and Java Moss


----------



## Tamberav (Mar 26, 2011)

True, that vase is prob wayyy to skinny.. I was thinking oh hey its 2 gallons but forgot about width!

I saw a vase that was 6 gal but still can't tell the width.

To be honest though.. I think a tank can look much better than a vase. They make some pretty amazing rimless ones.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

MistersMom said:


> lol. you make me giggle.





MistersMom said:


> once again .you.make.me.giggle.



>.>; Is that a good thing? XD 

I know i can be silly sometimes, but i was totally serious there. X3


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

yesh. idk, i forgot... but yesh it's a good thing... let me go see y u made me giggle...


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Gizmothefreaky said:


> >.>; Is that a good thing? XD
> 
> I know i can be silly sometimes, but i was totally serious there. X3


 

because, you said the betta wall thing and thw stack thing, then u said spot clean for poop.. lol.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Lol... Ah, i see then. XD


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

lol... yep.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Better yet, if she really really wanted something like that, get a wide and shallow bowl. You can get them basically anywhere that sells kitchen stuff... I got one, and I may pull it out for Sasuke to use! It looks pretty, toss some pretty pebbles in it, you can find potted bamboo (or just the stems which you can put between the rocks), and there ya go.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

that sounds awesome!!!!!!!! lol.


----------

